# FS: Horse drawn Farm Wagon, NW IL



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Three board, John Deere running gear. Includes spring seat, tongue, eveners, end gate and 5 bows, (for making a covered wagon).

$2,100.00

Good, sound wheels. 

Last painted in 2007. It is horse ready and sound.

This is a good working wagon and needs to go behind horses. If you want it for a lawn ornament, the price is double!

Located in NW IL


----------

